# [HeroicVPS] KVM Resource Pooling - $10 Free Credit



## SPINIKR-RO (May 20, 2013)

HeroicVPS​ ​ ​Offers Available:


$10 Free trial credit
Price Match any KVM/XEN
%30 OFF CODE: *8BZVVEZECXKCCTA*



Terms for free trial credit: Customers may create a account with us and open a ticket referencing the credit. All accounts verified prior to trial.

Terms for price match: 


Must provide invoice or link to offer/website and provider in business for 12+ months
VPS offers only, EX: no 'backup' based VM offers.

Locations: 


Phoenix, AZ (west) - PhoenixNAP
Ashburn, VA (east) - PhoeinixNAP/Latisys

Payments:


Credit Card
PayPal
Google
Bitcoin
Liberty reserve
VM sales are final and managed at your direction. We bill pro-rata

Existing Customers:

Existing customers may contact us to take advantage of discounted upgrades or price match, the $10 trial credit does not apply.

sales \at\ heroicvps.com

Misc:


IP6 Not Yet Available
TestIPs on request
Our billing system is not on the same domain!
Uptime for 2013 - 100%
Example Configuration:

You buy 512MB RAM, 30GB Storage, 1TB Bandwidth, 2IP4, 2vCPU - $7/m with coupon

You can make up to two VMs


1x 512MB, 30GB Disk, 1TB Bandwidth, 2IP, 2vCPU
2x 256MB, 15GB Disk, 500MB Bandwidth, 1IP, 1vCPU
1x 384MB, 1x 128MB
1 available IP and 1 Available CPU required for additional VM

Pooling cross locations is not yet available, you will need a active service pool for each location.

Contact:

sales \at\ heroicvps.com

http://heroicvps.com

Customer Area / Login / Register

HeroicVPS is part of the Spinikr group of properties. Our flagship hosting service http://www.hostingcove.com has been serving customers since 2009.


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

Pretty interesting service.  Certainly doesn't look or smell like the generic often duplicated services commonly seen.

Love the VPS configuration tool in your billing panel.

Price matching!  Been waiting for someone to do this.

Can you PM me an IP for the Virginia location so I can see latency and routes from my other locations?


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 21, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Pretty interesting service.  Certainly doesn't look or smell like the generic often duplicated services commonly seen.
> 
> Love the VPS configuration tool in your billing panel.
> 
> ...


Done,

Sry for the late reply. Storm caused half the city to be out for about 4 hours.


----------



## jarland (May 21, 2013)

I'm down to give it a shot. Ordered. Very unique package and I like it.

However, I hope you've worked things out with LiquidWeb as they have openly expressed their position on the name. Would hate to see legal troubles over something warned about beforehand.
Reference: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1139229&page=2


----------



## jarland (May 21, 2013)

Reporting back. The network speeds are quite impressive. I split it into two VPS, which is what makes this promotional such a cool product.

One thing that would be nice is if you could put one in one location and the other in another location. I'm not sure if this is a feature allowed by HostBill's SolusVM module as you've built around it, but it would add a whole new layer of awesomeness.

Here's some fun numbers:

[email protected]:~# sh bench.sh

CPU model :  QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)

Number of cores : 1

CPU frequency :  1999.999 MHz

Total amount of ram : 242 MB

Total amount of swap : 508 MB

System uptime :   6 min,

Download speed from CacheFly: 86.2MB/s

Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 50.8MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 18.9MB/s

Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 3.83MB/s

Download speed from i3d.net, NL: 8.09MB/s

Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 7.12MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 3.26MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 10.5MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 7.69MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 94.6MB/s

I/O speed :  137 MB/s

 

I'd say you made a good network choice. Disk IO looks perfectly fine. CPU running at a good clock speed, didn't feel at all slow during the OS install.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 21, 2013)

Thanks,

Theres quite a few things on the todo tracker, started re-doing alot on our own as HostBill seems to want to push forward new shit and not fix old shit.

One example being able to re-install a template from within HostBill, my dev has not opened it yet but I am told that this is a limitation with Solus API. The one about having both locations in 1 module does get to me.

Password resets dont work (neet to login to solus) due to KVM/Solus not offering it on the front end yet.

Work in progress but most of the feedback has been good.


----------

